
Spotify CEO Daniel Ek Was Taunted by Steve Jobs with Mystery Phone Calls - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/24/steve-jobs-spotify/
======
bdcravens
This title is different than the article, and seems to imply as fact what is
merely an unverified claim in the book.

Title: "‘Spotify Untold’ book claims CEO Daniel Ek was taunted by Steve Jobs
with mystery phone calls"

In the article: "As stress sets in, Ek becomes convinced that Apple’s Steve
Jobs is calling his phone just to breathe deeply on the other end of the line,
he purportedly confesses to a colleague. ..... We [the authors] have that from
a trusted source. Whether Steve Jobs actually called Daniel Ek is something we
can’t verify. To us, Ek’s claim is as a reflection of how paranoid and anxious
he must have felt ..."

"Daniel Ek declined to speak to them as they wrote the book" (so authors were
going on second-hand accounts from Spotify executives and investors)

